# (على كم ) معرض إلكتروني مميز .



## الغروووب (10 يناير 2014)

*

(على كم )
معرض إلكتروني مميز . 

يتيح لك هذا الموقع أن تضيف إعلانات دعائية مجانية، أو أن تتصفح إعلانات الأخرين.

فكرة (على كم ) هي توفير معرض إلكتروني يمكن من خلاله إتصال البائع بالمشتري 
لأهل نفس البلد أو حتى أهل نفس المدينة.

تصور لو أنه عندك شيء لم تعد تحتاج إليه وتريد بيعه 
(مثلاً سيارة أو هاتف نقال أو أثاث بيت زائد عن حاجتك)
وماذا لو أن شخص أخر في نفس المدينة التي تعيش فيها يحتاج إلى ذلك الشيء الذي تريد بيعه
فهنا تأتي وظيفة (على كم) في توفير مكان يلتقي فيه من عنده حاجة بمن يستطيع تلبية تلك الحاجة
سواءً كنت بائعاً أو مشترياً، أو كنت مؤجراً أو مستأجراً
أو كنت تقدم خدمات أو تبحث عن من يقدم لك خدمات
أو كنت تبحث عن وظيفة أو عندك وظائف شاغرة تريد ملئها،
وسواءً أكنت شركة أو كنت مجرد شخص عادي
(على كم) يلبي لك إحتياجاتك.

كل ماعليك هو زيارتنا والتمتع باجمل لحظات التسوق.

يسعي فريق إدارة (على كم)جاهداً على تطوير وتحسين هذا المعرض لكي ينال إعجابك وحتى تقضي فيه وقتاً ممتعاً. 
لزيارتنا يرجى الدخول على 

alakm.com

و إليكم رابط يدعم الجوال 
m.alakm.com





​*


----------

